
Sainsbury's to sell vegan 'fake meats' next to real thing in trial - camtarn
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2018/jun/11/sainsburys-to-sell-vegan-fake-meats-next-to-real-thing-in-trial
======
newman8r
fyi, the red juice that comes out of meat isn't blood, it's mostly
myoglobin/water

